# Morning Star...



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello all!!

I'm at the final stage of my very first grow - YAY!! I got 3 clones from a local co-op back in December - two of which are Morning Star. I've posted threads on other forums trying to find out any information on this strain, but I can't seem to get any good info. This strain did show up in the Cannabible2 - stating that it is a very strong indica with just shy of 24% THC and an indoor flowering time of 50 days. However, in the back of the Cannabible3, this information was retracted due to lack of information. So, I'm back at square one! If anybody has any additional information on this strain that you would like to share, I'd truly appreciate it. 

So, with that said, I thought I'd post this and share!! 

I'm growing indoors, in soil (Fox Farm Ocean Forest), 3.3 gallon pots, used Fox Farm nutes including FF Grow Big, FF Tiger Bloom, FF Big Bloom, FF Open Sesame, FF Cha Ching, FF Beastie Bloomz, and Sweet. I vegged under a 400W MH and moved to the flower room with a 600W HPS. 

I got them on December 10, vegged until February 4. Being my first grow, I got advice from a friend to let them grow and get bushy versus throwing them into flower right away - which was good since my flowering room wasn't built yet! 

While they were in veg - in fact just before they were put into flower - I got 3 more clones from another co-op. These clones developed powdery mildew, which spread to the Morning Star just a little. I was able to control it for the most part with peroxide. 

I put them into flower on February 4, which puts them at 55 days today. I know the Cannabible2 said 50 days, but I wasn't sure they were ready yet. They were flushed 13 days ago and have been given water only since then.

So, tomorrow is harvest day for my two Morning Stars!! I'm thinking of trying to re-veg at least one of them - especially since I can't seem to find any info on them. If it's as strong of an indica as I think, it would do wonders for my migraines and insomnia! 

Wish me luck and any input would be appreciated!! 

Here are some pics from the grow..

These are of Morning Star 1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2007)

*Welcome to MP socal420girl.  Man o man those ladies look great and i bet the smoke is gonna be even better. I would have to say for your first grow you did one hell of a great job. Gonna move this over to the bud pic section. Look foward to following your future grows. *


----------



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is Morning Star 2:


----------



## socal420girl (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words The Brother's Grunt!  I'll update when I get it chopped!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2007)

*Well hello again socal420girl. You should think about tossing up one of those killer pics in this months Bud Pic Of The Month Contest. You have some really nice pics. Great job.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 1, 2007)

they look nice and frosty


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought I'd post a little something since I harvested my first Morning Star...  

Morning Star 1 was cut at the base and hung inside a wooden crate that I got from work.  The crate is about 1'-6 deep X 3'-0" wide and 3'-0 tall.  It'd made of 2x4's - solid construction (a motor for an up-take conveyor unit was in it before it became my "drying box").  My hubby put eyehooks on two sides at 6" o.c. or so and interlaced some twine going across the depth of the crate.  We lined it with cardboard, installed two very small fans on both of the "long" sides - one pointing up and one pointing down - and attached a hinged plywood lid.  

As soon as it was chopped, the whole plant was hung upside down in the crate.  Individual branches were cut off, manicured, and hung on the twine using paper clips.  

I didn't realize what a chore this is!!  I was using spring-loaded sewing scissors - cutting off the water leaves, the small leaves under the buds, and trimming any leaves that would stick out from the bud.  Needless to say, it took me about 22 hours to manicure this plant.  This time wasn't continuous but it sure felt like it!!  My father-in-law was in town - which meant I wasn't getting much help from my husband - and I had to work.  It was about 22 hours over 5 days before it was all hanging to dry.  Of course, this was only to have to start cutting the buds off of the branches, since the first ones to hang were ready for curing.  In fact, I thought some might be a little over-dry.  Some of the smaller buds seemed a little too crispy, but when I cut into them, they are still sticky in the middle, so hopefully they'll recover a little more moisture in the jars...

So, here's the scoop:  Morning Star 1 was a clone, vegged for 49 days and harvested on day 54.  She got to be about 30" from top of pot and probably 20" wide.  As you can see from the prior pictures, she had a lot of branches with a lot of bud sites - some decent sized buds at the ends of the branches, and lots of smaller ones on the branches themselves.  

The smell is very musky, earthy (it was so strong during drying that the smell actually made me nauseaus the first day).   Even this early from harvest, it smokes very well - has a heavy head high, gives me heavy eye-lids within a couple minutes of the first hit.  It seems to work faster than I'm used to - I'm not complaining by any means!! 

The buds themselves seem a little airy, but that's most likely a product of the fact that this is my first grow.  The top cola was the exception.  The top bud on the cola was very hard to manicure - it took me an hour just to do it.  I have that part in the jar that is going to cure for the longest - hoping that it will get better with time!  

The total weight when I "jarred" it was 90 grams.  Not a big crop, but I have to say that I am extremely happy with the results of my first plant ever!!  

Any advice or helpful criticism would be appreciated!

Thanks to those who were interested in my grow and I hope you all enjoyed the pictures!  Here are some pics of the harvesting process:


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice grow...a first timer?  Someone has done the reading.:aok:

I like FF products too.  I think organics tastes the best and is easiest.

I'm asking my freinds about 'morning star'...all I'm getting so far is Sensi Star...which she does resemble...I see sativa bud structure too though.

Love the details, gonna be watching your grows for sure.  Anyway I can help let me know.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

My buddy Fing dug this up...I'm guessing you have this crossed with Sensi Star (would explain sativa like bud structure).  You may find more info on this 'Dman' dude....good luck.

Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for asking around on this strain - I've posted on so many forums and have only had one person come back with the possible Sensi Star link...  

These were clones that I picked up at a local co-op - I wouldn't know a thing about breeding.  I'll try to look up this "Dman" and see what I can find.  

Thanks for the kind words (and yes, I've done hours and hours of reading).  I try to excell at everything that I do, so hopefully all of the little quirks this time around has and will make me a better grower in the future!

Thanks again for the effort on the strain.  If you find anything else out, I'd truly like to hear what you've learned.

Take care!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2007)

*Hey socal420girl congrats on a fine harvest. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy all your hard work. May i say that bud looks great and i bet it smokes even better. Once again congrats on a fine harvest and look foward to your next grow.  *


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks The Brother's Grunt!!  And yes, it does smoke very nice.  I can't wait until it cures a bit!

I'm looking forward to starting my second grow.  Just germinated 6 seeds:  3-Super Silver Haze and 3-Purple Bubba Kush.  With the first experience all but behind me, the knowledge that has been gained is invaluable.  It's nice to have places to go to ask questions, learn, and share experiences with!  

I look forward to posting my new girls when they're starting to show off!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

socal420girl said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking around on this strain - I've posted on so many forums and have only had one person come back with the possible Sensi Star link...
> 
> These were clones that I picked up at a local co-op - I wouldn't know a thing about breeding. I'll try to look up this "Dman" and see what I can find.
> 
> ...


 
I like your attitude.  I am very new to this too, I dove in as you did only last year.  The detailed journals out there are what got me through...please take a peek at mine...I have tried to be as detailed as possible...might want to skip ahead to page 10 or so though. 

A few other meds taught me early on, that clones only work in large numbers...I really would like to see you grow out some seed.

Seeds are not much more difficult to get than clones, there are medicals that make them.

IMO, breeding is only as hard as you make it, the plants do all the work, and I think as detailed and thorough as you are...you might enjoy it.  Some seek out traits, try to stabilize hybrids, make it really complicated...some just cull the weak...I am a few months ahead of you so we'll see how it goes, my first seed is getting ready to be sexed.

Revegging is an alternative, but some strains will resist this....have you done cloning before?  I can maybe give you some tips on revegging...but perhaps you have seen the many threads.

I am still seeking the high I like, before I take my seedmaking very seriously....something to consider there too.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

*Elephant Man:*  I'll definately take a look at your grow journal and thanks for the invite to do that!  

I haven't attempted cloning yet, but I plan to give it a try when the seeds I'm just starting get big enough - providing they're female of course!  I didn't want to add too many tasks during this first grow.  As it was, I was on extreme grow overload!  

When I put my three clones into flower, I had about 16 seedlings going, along with 3 smaller/younger clones that I got from a different co-op than the Morning Star.  Unfortunately, they developed powdery mildew.  Being new and more concerned about my flowering plants, I kind of let it go because I didn't quite know the cure.  (I've since found that hydrogen peroxide does a great job, even into mid to late flowering without any ill effects at all).  

I ended up tossing the 3 clones with the PM and all of the seedlings went with them.  I chalked it up to a good learning experience, but that's what I mean by grow overload.  I bit off more than I could chew!  Live and learn!!  

Until next time...


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome first grow socal... those are definately impressive buds you got.  I hope ur next grow is as successful as this last one.  good luck


----------



## indiglo (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are some great buds. How many grows have you had? First one for me.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

*bowlin high*:  Thanks for scoping out my pics and for the well wishes in my next grow!!  

*indiglo:*  This is my first grow - first plant harvested.  I'm currently manicuring my second Morning Star and the one AK47 clone that I had going at the same time.  I don't know the total weigh in for those yet...

I've got the 6 seeds germinating right now, so before long I'll be posting some more pics...  In fact, I just might do an on-line grow journal this time!!

Good luck with your grows everybody!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 8, 2007)

I found 'Dman'.  I posted up asking for info, or if this is his cross.  I will pm you the link if he responds.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Elephant Man, I truly appreciate it.  I actually emailed Jason King today (the Cannabible author) on this Morning Star strain.  The Cannabible2 is the only place where I've seen anything written on it (even though it was retracted), so I figured maybe he's dug up some more info on it, or who knows, maybe he'll be interested in my info and pics.  The other alternative is that nobody cares about this strain anymore and I'll never find anything out!!  Either way, with the THC at just shy of 24%, I'm going to savor every last nug!!


----------



## Useless (Apr 8, 2007)

socal420girl said:
			
		

> So, tomorrow is harvest day for my two Morning Stars!! I'm thinking of trying to re-veg at least one of them - especially since I can't seem to find any info on them. If it's as strong of an indica as I think, it would do wonders for my migraines and insomnia!
> 
> Wish me luck and any input would be appreciated!!
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, can't help you on the M.S. 
But what I want to know is: 
Is there something about where we live that gives people migraines and insomnia? :lol:
Good luck finding out the background of your strain. I will ask around locally and see if I can find anything out for you.
Cheers


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Useless...  I appreciate the extra effort


----------



## indiglo (Apr 8, 2007)

Here are some of my girls


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome shots Indiglo!!  Lookin' fantabulous!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

I've actually smoked this while I lived out in California. It was a pretty nice strain. My brother's friend had a cannabis card and this was one of the varieties that he bought. This was back in 2004. I don't know what it cross made it, but it's a pretty good smoke! Good job on the harvest.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks *LaserKittensGoPewPew*!  I did end up getting a gram of it when I picked up the clones, but two months later I couldn't remember how it smoked.  

I can say that it is the strongest indica that I've ever had.  I can get 6-8 hours of sleep and still feel extremely groggy in the morning.  It has supreme effect on pain.  I started to get a really bad migraine the other night and I can honestly say that within 5 minutes of taking a couple hits, it was completely gone (and so was my brain!).  

I wish that everybody with severe pain could have the benefits of this strain.  If I had known it's true qualities, I would have learned really quick and cloned it...  I was really expecting to be able to find something on it...  I guess I can just hope that somebody else who picked up a clone or two will seed or breed...

Thanks again for all the congrats everybody!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry, I got a tip on 'Dman's' whereabouts and am just waiting for registration confirmation to try and post there, been a bit of a goose chase.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 14, 2007)

You're a trooper *Elephant Man*, thanks again for the effort!!  

A little update:  (I thought I posted what my harvest ended up being, but apparently not!!  hehe:stoned: )

So, on my Morning Star 1, I ended up with just under 3 ounces

Morning Star 2 was harvested 8 days after Morning Star 1.  I sort of did this on purpose.  (I say "sort of" because my hubby and I talked about harvesting them at different times just to see the difference in what the trichs go through).  It's a good thing we had previously discussed doing this because it would have happened that way anyways.  I had no clue how long it would take to manicure these things...   

Anyways, Morning Star 2 was definately harvested with more amber trichs.  I got 1-3/4 ounces out of this one.  

When I look at the effort and initial cost of setting up a "grow", it probably hasn't paid for itself yet, but I haven't even put my grow rooms close to maxed out yet.  When that happens, it'll definately pay me back -that I know!  Until then, I'm trying to learn all I can to help my grow better - and I want to thank you all for your compliments and encouragement!!

All in all, I'm completely happy with my first grow!  I learned a lot, lost a little, and have impressed some people who never thought home-grown could be that good!  

Here are some pics of Morning Star 2...


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't read all of your post.Did you take babies?I hope so because when I grew it everyone liked it.It seemed like it took forever to finish.I vegged mine for 3 months.Too long for this strain.Maybe one day I'll run across this one again.BTW yours looked alot better than mine and it still rocked.I can only imagine how potent yours is.24% thc  Great job!!!!!


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply *tommyboy*, but no, I didn't take any clones.  Had I known it was such a rare strain and had I known it was going to be so medicinally potent, I would have.  It was my first grow and I didn't want to overwhelm myself with trying to make sure everything was going okay along with learning how to clone.  I learned my lesson though!  This time around, I'm going to try cloning for sure.

So, you grew Morning Star??  How long ago was this and do you have any idea of the lineage??  Not that it really matters now, but I'd still like to know where it came from if I can find out...

I vegged mine for 7 weeks and did very little pruning.  The yield was okay, not bad for my first time around.  I set some nugs on the picture of Morning Star that is in the Cannabible2, just to compare. (I hope it isn't copyright infringement on Jason King).  The big nug is the one in the picture - Yeah, I know, duh, but sometimes when I look at the pictures, it's hard to really tell!!  :ccc:


----------



## Fretless (Apr 27, 2007)

Zee Uber-Nuggin, ya!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 1, 2007)

nice nugs ya got there gurl good on ya hows it smoke up


----------



## socal420girl (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey *stonedsmithy*!!  I thought this thread was dead!!  

I sure wish I would have cloned the two clones that I grew.  If I would have known that it was such a rare and hard to find strain, I would have tried my hardest to keep it going.  

It is honestly the strongest indica that I've ever had - knocks you on your ***!!  I can take a few hits at 8:00 at night, get up at 6:00 in the morning and still feel extremely groggy and hung over from it.  It's a kick-*** pain killer too - which is another reason I'm sorry I didn't clone it.  I know there are a lot of people out there that could have truly benefited from this strain.  Two hits kills a migraine in it's tracks, and it does the same for cramps (you know us women!), although this is definately not the kind of medicine that you can take and still go to work and function - I'd have been a dead ringer for a ganja girl!   My cousin is a diabetic and has had many physical ailments because of it and it's helped her out tremendously.  It's just unfortunate that I only had enough to give to her when she needs it and keep a little for myself...

I have about 1/4 oz left that's been curing in a jar since the beginning of April - it just keeps getting better and better - almost too strong actually.  I've got to keep a steady mix of sativas around to mix it with or I'd be one very unproductive stoner!  

Thanks for keeping the post alive - I'm still hoping someone will be able to give me some insight into this strain...  I'd sure like to get my hands on a few more clones!!

Stay high!


----------



## tommyboy (Jun 3, 2007)

I checked with my care giver and he said it's a cross between sensi star and skunk #1.It's a S/I.If it goes too long then it becomes heavy body.Somehow mine went 10 weeks and was very heady.Maybe the strain is unstable but it still rocks.I have seen it a few times at the clubs after I grew it but like everything else it's being crossed away.


----------



## FlyinHighLikaKite (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice n beautiful


----------



## ymw1980 (Jun 19, 2007)

incredible plants, i hope to take as good care of my girls as you have obviously taken of yours


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for sharing these wonderful pics


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with daytripper. Those were some nice looking plants, it is just too bad that you didn't clone them, i'd love to follow up on another grow since i totally missed this one! The buds looked nice =) anyways i hope to see you in another grow sometime. Thanks again and good luck next grow!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## mobius (Apr 8, 2009)

Morningstar was said to be a weird phenotype from a pack of "jack Herrer" seeds. It flowered early and was stronger than the others from the same pack. Luckily a mother was grown. It seems to have spread a bit since its origins.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2009)

If you love sensi star and ak47, then World of Seeds has a feminized "Star 47". Just thought I'd try to help. Much Luck in your Strain Quest!  -7greeneyes


----------

